
Mini Mesos: Testing Infrastructure for Mesos Frameworks - agonzalezro
http://minimesos.org/
======
rendambathu
Does it support Chronos/Marathon natively?

~~~
frankscholten
Currently it starts an empty cluster. We are planning on making it easy to
install frameworks from MiniMesos.

~~~
rendambathu
Nice! Looking forward

